# Emac Do Not Enter Sign On OS Install



## DougUSTRG (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a large quantity of eMac 1.25-1.4x Ghz Computers, and I have been trying unsuccessfully to install OS 10.3.1 from the retail CDs. I have successfully booted from a gray install CD (OEM) for 10.4.xx, and can access the disk utility, reformat and partition the disk, but ofc can't install the software with the OEM disc as its for an iMac.

When I put the 10.3 disc in the emac it will begin to boot from CD but as soon as the gray screen with the apple appears, it immediately goes to a do not enter sign. This has happened on 4 eMacs, and 1 of them did allow me to install the software but had some issue where it thought there was an external monitor installed and would only display in 640X480.

I have a hard time believing that the optical drives are thrashed in all 4 machines, (that was my first thought, but 4 in a row?) and if they were why would they boot fine on my OEM 10.4 disc? 

I have also tried installing Ubuntu from the latest build, and it will not boot to disc.. I also tried to boot from an OS9 disc I have and that hasn't worked either.

Is there a firmware or bios type issue with these machines? as far as I can tell 10.3 should work fine with these units, and my disc isn't damaged. 

I am sorry if this is lacking important info, but ask and Ill do my best to answer.. any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## d6d24r94 (Jun 29, 2010)

AFAIK, Apple specifies all discs to go with certain machines. For example, I saw a Mac OS X disc listed as for iMacs only, and the installer will sometimes say what type of Apple hardware it can be put on.

I think eMacs are engineered a bit differently than iMacs are, and so this is probably causing some sort of hardware-software conflict.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What *d6d24r94* said is true and could be part of the problem.

Additionally, installing Ubuntu on an OldWorld Mac, (which the eMacs are), requires extra steps and the right Ubuntu release.

This link should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OldWorldMacs


----------



## DougUSTRG (Jun 29, 2010)

Update-
I purchased the eMac install discs from ebay, and the eMacs still wont boot from them. I got the restore discs, the OS install discs, everything, and it wont even try to boot from any of them.. the units still will boot successfully from a newer iMac grey disc and let me use the disk utilities, but ofc wont install..

Im at a loss here, I really figured the eMac discs would solve my problems. The discs I got are 10.1.xx discs, along with OS9.. issue date 2002.. any ideas at all would be GREATLY appreciated..


----------



## DougUSTRG (Jun 29, 2010)

Small update.. I successfully installed 10.5 using target disc mode from a G5 tower, but the unit will not boot from the installer disc, I wonder if thats just the old optical drive unable to read dual layer media well?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

reopened per request.


----------



## DougUSTRG (Jun 29, 2010)

OK, in hopes of figuring out what is going on here I have some more information.

I have a large number of the emacs and have been using a G4 Tower (MDD) and firewire cable, and installing from my retail 10.5 discs using target mode. This works like a champ, but I am having to take all of them through the registration process afterwards, as a very small percentage prompt for a password after the personalisation screens and before the desktop. When this happens it prompts for a username and password, with both fields empty.. is this a "master" password? 

I have followed all the steps to clear the firmware password, but I am not convinced a firmware password is what I am up against. 

I can boot these machines using an OEM macbook disc (10.5) but obviously cant install from it, I can however use all the utilities and none seem to make a difference. My retail version of panther gives me a do not enter sign (but will work great on older ibooks, or towers) and the 10.5 retail DVD wont boot.

I also have purchased a large quantity of iBooks, 1.07 and 1.33 ghz models, and the 1.33s work great, boot from my discs, install easily, and work perfectly.. BUT the 1.07s wont boot from anything but my OEM macbook disc (but wont install) and give me a do not enter sign, or otherwise wont boot.

Installing 10.5 using target mode will complete successfully on the 1.07 ibooks but when I enter info and try to get to the desktop, it prompts for a username and password, with my current username and password not accepted. If I use the utilities to reset everything it still denies me entry.. 

SO.... in closing.. these are previously "school" computers.. I have a call in to the school to see if I can get the info but I am not holding much hope out for that.. they may not even al be the same or set by the school.. but I believe these have some ultra-duty password system in place to thwart schoolkids from hacking into the OS or using prohibited programs.. and at this point I am thwarted from doing anything as well.

Any help? I am hoping someone knows how to get through this, I will do my best to provide any additional info that is requested. Thanks.


----------

